# 3 in one spawn log



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

First up is my multi colour halfmoon Jerry, whom i bred to my blue double tail girl to improve form. there are about 150 fry from that spawn. Second is my melano halfmoon whom i bred to my black orchid plakat purely to continue the black colouration. i have about 30 fry and ill be breeding them again to increase the number of fry. third is my black double tail that i bred to my blue double tail. there are ALOT of eggs and i know this specific spawn is risky because of possible deformities with double tail fry, however, someone on here said that the first generation should be okay so thats all im doing for this. F2 will be bred with the DT genos of my first spawn. first spawn im working with only form, second spawn im doing form and color, third spawn is purely just for the breed and colour. the DT girl was bred with the two males.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of fry to raise! Good luck with them!


----------

